# A Good Project in PHP for my college project



## debiprasad_sahoo (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello Dear Friends!  I have to do a project using PHP for my 8th semester. It is very difficult me to choose the project. So my dear frinds please help me to find a good project and give your guidance for me. Thanks my dear friends.  I am an inexperienced student, as I consider PHP. I have started studying php. The project should not be a huge one sothat it may create problems for me. But I want to make a good application in the project. Please help. Thank you for your interest to help me.  Could any body recomend good books on php.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 12, 2006)

Can you make database based PHP apps ? or just normal ones ? Because I think for a college project you need to learn some database .... preferably MySQL


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Dec 12, 2006)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> Can you make database based PHP apps ? or just normal ones ? Because I think for a college project you need to learn some database .... preferably MySQL



Yes database based php application is fine. Could you tell more about you. Thanks for your support.


----------



## cybersunil (Dec 12, 2006)

hi there..
first of all after reading your post i thought u said a lots of pleases... if people want to help they will help you don't need to say please so many times. 

And with regards to the PHP Based project i think it would be best if u did something for which could help your college/university so look with that regards.. how about say a student database management system where in your college could use that for maintaining student records... or better a intranet application for easy maintainense of college intranet.

Hope that helps.

Sunil


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 12, 2006)

u should try j2ee to make web application. it give the professional approach to the development because it does not mix logic with design eg you can make design of application in jsp / jsf and u can implement business logic in Enterprise java beans. 



> Java EE includes several API specifications, such as JDBC, RMI, e-mail, JMS, web services, XML, etc, and defines how to coordinate them. Java EE also features some specifications unique to Java EE for components. These include Enterprise Java Beans, servlets, portlets (following the Java Portlet specification), JavaServer Pages and several web service technologies. This allows the developer to create an enterprise application that is portable between platforms and scalable, while integrating with legacy technologies. Other added bonuses are, for example, that the application server can handle the transactions, security, scalability, concurrency and management of the components that are deployed to it, meaning that the developers can concentrate more on the business logic of the components rather than the lower level maintenance tasks.


 and if u have experience in programming in core java than u can easily learn j2ee


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 12, 2006)

You can do Web Portal (Basic one) using PHP-MySQL combo. Include a blog,download section and news sections,latest articles,user management and admin panel.


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 12, 2006)

You can try to do a Test Center or something similar. You can look at moodle (*moodle.org) for example ideas. Iam working for the same goal.


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Dec 13, 2006)

cybersunil said:
			
		

> And with regards to the PHP Based project i think it would be best if u did something for which could help your college/university so look with that regards.. how about say a student database management system where in your college could use that for maintaining student records... or better a intranet application for easy maintainense of college intranet.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Sunil



Could you describe the intranet application for easy maintainense of college intranet in detail?

Thanks!


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 15, 2006)

messenger with voice? u can do that using jingle library


----------

